# New 125 gallon setup and beginner into the world of cichlids



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm new here to this forum and to the world of cichlids but after doing a little research I think I have been able to put together a decent setup. I have a 5 ft 125 gallon that I have put a little over 150lbs of holy rock in with a white sand substrate. I went with the fluval fx6 filter that I put my input 6 inches up on one side and the output is at the top of the tank on the other side pointing at a right angle down on both outputs. Here is a picture of my tank. Any input or suggestions is greatly appreciated


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

looks fine to me, you may end up wanting a second fluval eventually but see how it goes with just one for now.

curious what the dimensions are of that tank? looks like an interesting size. 5ft tanks are slightly less common.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of cichlids will you stock? It looks like a mbuna tank. If it is I would separate the big rocks a little so fish will fit in between.


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

My measurements are 60x18x24, I'm thinking about stocking a mix in there with yellow labs, yellow tail acei, hongi but putting a firewood Peacock. I'm trying to do some research going in some I don't come up with a total disaster


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

The rocks are stacked so there are caverns behind them with holes and larger cracks as entrances, Imy surprised you think I may need a 2nd fx6, I figured 1 would be more than I need lol. If that's the case I will wait til the new one comes out that has the gravel vac


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

See how it goes but I find having the intake on the same side as the output works better for keeping the tank clean.

You probably will want a 2nd filter. I have a tank that is the exact same dimensions as yours and have an Eheim 2260 and 2262 on it (they're both about the same size as an FX6). The FX6 is supposed to be better at mechanical filtration than the equivalent Eheim so you could be fine with getting something smaller than another FX6.

Welcome to the forum and the world of cichlids.


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I think what I will do is stock with juvies and if the filter isnt keeping up then add another fx6, I have the room underneath so might as well. I'm still unsure what I want to stock with but if I do all mbuna how many species can I have coexist?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a 72" tank I like 5 species. I would not mix hongi and peacocks.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, your rocks look like a jig-saw puzzle put together. The rocks should be separated with gaps and nooks, the rocks are took tight together. You want (need) to have water flow between the rocks. The rocks have holes, but there are no gaps between rocks.


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I think I might rearrange, I'm not getting the flow I want. Thanks for the feedback. I am also thinking I may need to add a powerhead. I want to get everything working great before I start adding fish


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

Ok so I rearranged the rocks so that there is more open space in between, here is my new layout


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

The new layout works better.

I'd suggest adding an AC110 hang on back filter as your 2nd. Moves a ton of water and with the FX6 you'll be totally fine for the future. If you choose to run a powerhead, I'd take a look at a circulation pump. The kind that mounts with a magnet; not suction cups. Something in the range of 800-1000 gph should be good.

Also, your fish will look better against a black background. I know you're all set up, but painting is the way to go. Or you could buy the stuff on a roll from the LFS. It will make a huge difference.

If you have not taken a look yet, there is an article here on cycling your tank the proper way so you're all set when you add fish. Here ya go- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... _cycle.php

P.S.
Is that a Mako shark? Looks awesome.


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Welcome to C-F
> 
> The new layout works better.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I ordered one with the magnent base with a 1050 gph flow rate, I think that will keep the bottom clean. I'm going to see how the fx6 works and if I need another I'll just add another one, I'm trying to keep the top of the tank clean.

That is a 5ft full mount mako I have over the tank, a dream setup I have thought about for years. I take time every year to take my boat to the ocean for a week of shark fishing


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Those fiberglass mounts are so nice. I hope to have one made one day... Maybe a 30" walleye, or 4' pike.


----------



## BeeCrazy68 (Oct 29, 2016)

If you choose to go with a rolled/preprinted background, definitely use Mineral Oil to mount it. Super easy, great results, and absolutely no tape needed.


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I have not decided on a background at the moment but fish have gone in.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd paint the back glass black. Start with a wet paint roller in the center on the back glass and roll out. Should be easy to do. Looks better that a fake greassy background.


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

That is something of think about, I really have not given much thought to it yet. I'm more concerned about putting fish in lol


----------

